# Vinyl Banner Question?



## RWB (Oct 16, 2012)

I've been looking at Pre-stock vinyl banner creations certain businesses use that you can personalize for your yard haunt. My question is for those who have or had experience in using banners or yard signs for your haunt what stands out the most?

Is your banner background dark with white lettering to stand out or is it better to have a lighter colored scene and dark text? I'm just trying to run through mind if I put a spot on the banner at night what is easier to see in your experience?

P.S. This is not for a business and simply our personal yard haunt.


----------



## matrixmom (Aug 20, 2011)

Light colored letters and darker background. Also be careful of light placement, the light will bounce off the glossiness of the banner making it hard to see.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I don't use a banner, but based on what's easiest to read around here with street signs, I agree with matrixmom that the best combination is light lettering on a dark background. Street signs in our area have white or yellow letters on a dark green background, and they are a whole lot easier to read than the more classic black letters on a white background.


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

Actually, the easiest to read is Black on White, but White on Black comes in in second place.
Ideally, you want as strong a contrast between the lettering and the background, with plenty of negative space. Negative space is the open, unused space. Your eyes and brain use that open space to isolate the lettering/wordage so that it can easily be read. Having stuff too close to the edge of a sign or banner makes it harder to read, so does a busy or complicated background. The faster the traffic you want to reach with your message, the larger and simpler the message needs to be. For people driving by, even at 2 5 to 30 mph, they, the drivers, only get a split second to take in your message. If it's only foot traffic you are doing your sign for, then the text can be smaller. Also remember that the further away from traffic you have to put your sign or banner, the smaller the text appears to the drivers.


----------



## RWB (Oct 16, 2012)

Thanks everyone for the replies.


----------

